# MK-677 Mesylate form ONLY



## Arnold (Jun 12, 2019)

*MK-677 Mesylate form ONLY*

https://youtu.be/s0ed382FtGs


----------



## goodguy19064 (Aug 2, 2019)

what is the avg dose of mkk per day?


----------



## Montego (Aug 2, 2019)

goodguy19064 said:


> what is the avg dose of mkk per day?


10-20mg a day


----------

